# My first Blog! October 2nd. Will Blog here and post a youtube every day of October.



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, this is October 2nd, and things are cralling slowly. Weather is cold and damp, body aching. Yesterday, I went into the basement, sorting the blue bins, seperate into 3 categories. 1st, is what can go into the Cemetary and hanging in the tree, 2nd, what can go into the haunt only later, like animatronics and props with batteries, and last, things to put inside the house and/or bto ring at work in my cubicle. 

Today, we cleaned and organise the garage well. We emptied the secret (I think it's secret (L) carpartment in the garage and took out all the tombstones and other props we manage to cram in it. took one hour around, just doing that. And the we started hanging props in the tree. After the 3rd one, we started putting a witch, and she broke. we then put another prop, it broke too, and lastly, my old skeleton, and he also broke (he is old...). My wife also was getting worse, her allergies were starting. Tired and my back killing me, we gave up. Of course, it was cold, raining and damp. Still, it's a start. Next year, we do all that in September, be more ready. 

here are the two vids I did so far!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I kind of miss cold and damp. I know it's a pain, but it's easier to put on gloves than it is to go out and build when it's over 100 degrees. Last Halloween it was nearly 100 degrees until sunset.

Good luck with your haunting!


----------

